# κυβερνοσφετεριστής, κυβερνοσφετερισμός



## Zazula (Oct 31, 2012)

O νεολογισμός *κυβερνοσφετεριστής *έχει έτος γέννησης το 1999 και πλούσια σχετική νομολογία, αλλά τα ελληνικά λεξικά είναι ακόμη ακατάδεκτα μαζί του. Έχουμε και λέμε λοιπόν:
κυβερνοσφετεριστής = cybersquatter, cybergrabber, domain grabber
κυβερνοσφετερισμός = cybersquatting, cybergrabbing, domain grabbing
πολιτικός κυβερνοπαραβάτης = political cyber-infringer​
Αντιγράφω από το βιβλίο _*Ηλεκτρονικές διευθύνσεις στο διαδίκτυο — Το πρόβλημα των Domain Names*_ (Νομική Βιβλιοθήκη, Αθήνα 2001), § 4.1.1.2.2 (σελ. 108 κ.ε.), απ' όπου έχω διατηρήσει μόνο τις υποσημειώσεις που αφορούν τη γλωσσική πλευρά (υπάρχουν πλήθος άλλες που αναφέρονται στη νομική πλευρά):
.4.1.1.2.2. *Το ζήτημα των «κυβερνοσφετεριστών» και των «πολιτικών κυβερνοπαραβατών»*
Ως *κυβερνοσφετεριστές* χαρακτηρίζονται τα άτομα τα οποία καταχωρούν ως προσωπικές ονομασίες πεδίου ένα ή περισσότερα —κυρίως περισσότερα— γνωστά σήματα, με σκοπό να τα πουλήσουν στη συνέχεια στον δικαιούχο του αντίστοιχου σήματος έναντι αδράς αμοιβής. Τα άτομα αυτά είναι γνωστά, στη διάλεκτο του διαδικτύου, ως cybersquatters ή cvbergrabbers ή, κατά την ελληνική απόδοση, «κυβερνοσφετεριστές»[SUP]1[/SUP]. Έτσι, πολλές εταιρείες, όπως λ.χ. η McDonalds, η Panavision ή η British Telecommunications χρειάστηκε να «αγοράσουν» ή να διεκδικήσουν δικαστικά το δικαίωμα χρήσης του σήματος τους στον κυβερνοχώρο. Υπενθυμίζεται ότι η κατοχύρωση των ονομάτων επιπέδου πραγματοποιείται χωρίς προηγούμενο έλεγχο, ούτε για την ύπαρξη προηγούμενου σήματος, επωνυμίας ή ονόματος, αλλά ούτε καν για την πραγματική άσκηση κάποιας εμπορικής ή άλλης δραστηριότητας μέσα από τη καταχωρούμενη διεύθυνση.​Ως *πολιτικοί κυβερνοπαραβάτες*[SUP]2[/SUP] χαρακτηρίζονται τα άτομα ή οργανώσεις που, για πολιτικούς, κοινωνικούς, θρησκευτικούς ή άλλους μη εμπορικούς σκοπούς, κατοχυρώνουν ως ονομασίες πεδίου, γνωστές επωνυμίες ή σήματα, προκειμένου να προσελκύσουν περισσότερους επισκέπτες. Σκοπός των εν λόγω προσώπων δεν είναι η άντληση άμεσου οικονομικού οφέλους, αλλά η προώθηση του σκοπού τους χρησιμοποιώντας σήματα φήμης, την επωνυμία ή το όνομα κάποιου τρίτου. Σε άλλες περιπτώσεις τα εν λόγω πρόσωπα κατοχυρώνουν το σήμα, επωνυμία ή το όνομα τρίτου ενώ πρεσβεύουν τις ακριβώς αντίθετες ιδέες ή στόχους, προκειμένου να εγκλωβίσουν τους πελάτες/επισκέπτες του πραγματικού φορέα του σήματος, επωνυμίας ή ονόματος.​Και στις δύο παραπάνω περιπτώσεις δεν υφίσταται κατ' αρχήν «χρησιμοποίηση στις συναλλαγές». Όπως χαρακτηριστικά αναφέρει και ο _Μαρίνος_, δε θεωρείται ως χρήση στις συναλλαγές κάθε χρήση του σήματος που γίνεται από τρίτο στα πλαίσια μιας δραστηριότητας, η οποία αποσκοπεί στην πληροφόρηση του κοινού ή χαρακτηρίζεται ως πολιτιστική. Ωστόσο, τα αμερικάνικα δικαστήρια, ελλείψει άλλων εφαρμοστέων κανόνων δικαίου, προβαίνουν συστηματικά σε διασταλτική ερμηνεία και εφαρμογή των διατάξεων περί σημάτων, ιδιαίτερα δε του όρου της «χρησιμοποίησης στις συναλλαγές», ώστε να προσφέρουν την απαραίτητη έννομη προστασία στους δικαιούχους του σήματος.
Ειδικότερα, όσον αφορά στους κυβερνοσφετεριστές (cybersquatters), γίνεται πλέον δεκτό ότι και μόνη η καταχώριση ονόματος πεδίου με σκοπό την μεταπώλησή του, αποτελεί χρησιμοποίηση του σήματος στις συναλλαγές. Αυτό συμβαίνει ανεξάρτητα από το αν η συγκεκριμένη σελίδα χρησιμοποιείται για την εμπορική προώθηση προϊόντων ή αν δεν έχει καμία εμπορική λειτουργία, ή, ακόμα, αν το εν λόγω όνομα χρησιμοποιείται ως διεύθυνση ηλεκτρονικού ταχυδρομείου. Η άποψη αυτή επιβεβαιώνεται μάλιστα και από την πάγια πλέον νομολογία, των αγγλικών, γερμανικών, γαλλικών και ιταλικών δικαστηρίων, τα οποία όταν κλήθηκαν να κρίνουν τη νομιμότητα δέσμευσης από ιδιώτη ονομασιών με σκοπό μεταπώλησής τους σε επιχειρήσεις με αντίστοιχο σήμα, διακριτικό γνώρισμα ή επωνυμία θεώρησαν ότι η προϋπόθεση της χρησιμοποίησης στις συναλλαγές συνέτρεχε. Επιτελείται έτσι, από τη νομολογία, μια χρονική και ποιοτική μετατόπιση της έννοιας της «χρησιμοποίησης στις συναλλαγές», καθώς η ονομασία πεδίου δεν ενεργεί πλέον ως στοιχείο υποβοηθητικό και παρεπόμενο της συναλλαγής, αλλά αποτελεί η ίδια αντικείμενο συναλλαγής. Περαιτέρω, η καταχώριση, ως ονομασίας πεδίου, ενός ήδη υπάρχοντος σήματος, πληροί από μόνη της τον όρο της «χρησιμοποίησης στις συναλλαγές», δεδομένου ότι στερεί από τον νόμιμο δικαιούχο του σήματος το δικαίωμα χρήσης αυτού στον κυβερνοχώρο. Αναγνωρίζεται δηλαδή, πέραν της θετικής έννοιας της «χρησιμοποίησης στις συναλλαγές» και μία αποθετική λειτουργία της, η οποία επιτρέπει την εφαρμογή των κανόνων για τα σήματα.​Όσον αφορά στους πολιτικούς κυβερνοπαραβάτες (political cyber-infringers), η νομολογία των αμερικάνικων δικαστηρίων ακολουθεί τις ίδιες γενικά γραμμές και επιβεβαιώνει την αποθετική έννοια της «χρησιμοποίησης στις συναλλαγές». Ωστόσο, οι σχετικές υποθέσεις είναι σαφώς πιο ευαίσθητες, δεδομένου ότι άπτονται άμεσα των συνταγματικά κατοχυρωμένων ελευθεριών γνώμης και λόγου και δεν ενέχουν, καταρχήν, κανένα στοιχείο κερδοσκοπίας. Κατά συνέπεια, τα αμερικανικά δικαστήρια αποφεύγουν να χρησιμοποιούν τους κανόνες περί σημάτων σε αυτήν την κατηγορία των παραβατών του κυβερνοχώρου, χωρίς προηγουμένως να διαπιστώσουν κάποια υφέρπουσα οικονομική δραστηριότητα. Προς τούτο, τα αμερικάνικα δικαστήρια είναι πάρα πολύ ελαστικά, καθώς αρκούνται σε ελάχιστες ενδείξεις, προκειμένου να θεμελιώσουν την «χρησιμοποίηση στις συναλλαγές» της ονομασίας πεδίου. Έτσι, έχει κριθεί ότι μια ιστοσελίδα με θρησκευτικό περιεχόμενο, στην οποία προτείνεται η αγορά κάποιου θρησκευτικού βιβλίου ικανοποιεί την προϋπόθεση της «χρησιμοποίησης στις συναλλαγές». Κατά τρόπο ακόμα πιο αμφιλεγόμενο έχει κριθεί ότι μια ιστοσελίδα αμιγώς θρησκευτικού περιεχομένου, η οποία όμως περιέχει κάποιον υπερσύνδεσμο (hyperlink) με άλλη σελίδα εμπορικού περιεχομένου, πληροί, επίσης, τον παραπάνω όρο. Αντίστοιχη είναι εδώ και η νομολογία των γερμανικών δικαστηρίων, σύμφωνα με την οποία ως χρήση στις συναλλαγές νοείται και η απλή παραπομπή σε σελίδες τρίτων που υπάρχουν διαφημίσεις. Τέλος, η διασταλτική ερμηνεία του όρου χρησιμοποίηση στις συναλλαγές φαίνεται να υιοθετείται και από τα γαλλικά δικαστήρια.​___________
[SUP]1[/SUP] Βλ. _Άνθιμος_, Εισαγωγή στην προβληματική του Domain Name, ΔΕΕ 1999, σελ. 815, 818, σημ. 22.
[SUP]2[/SUP] Η απόδοση στα ελληνικά σχετικά ευφάνταστη αλλά εκφραστική. Στην πραγματικότητα οι cybersquatters ή cvbergrabbers θα έπρεπε να αποδίδονται ως κυβερνοάρπαγες, ενώ οι political cyber-infringers ως πολιτικοί κυβερνοσφετεριστές.​.
.
Από το 1999, και πάλι από το _Δίκαιο Επιχειρήσεων και Εταιριών_ (ΔΕΕ) όπου και το άρθρο τού Άνθιμου που αναφέρεται πιο πάνω, έχουμε άλλο ένα άρθρο (Η προστασία των διακριτικών γνωρισμάτων στο διαδίκτυο) που επεξηγεί τα περί κυβερνοσφετεριστών:
.Όπως είναι φυσικό, κάθε επιχείρηση επιθυμεί καταρχήν να αποκτήσει την επωνυμία της ως domain name (ibm.com, apple.com, antenna.gr κ.ο.κ) για πολλούς και ευνόητους λόγους, όπως λόγους στρατηγικής marketing, κύρους, ευκολίας ανεύρεσης αλλά και προστασίας από κακόβουλες ενέργειες. Έχοντας αντιληφθεί εγκαίρως το γεγονός οι λεγόμενοι cybersquatters ή domain grabbers (αποδιδόμενοι στα ελληνικά ως "κυβερνοσφετεριστές" από τον Άνθιμο, Εισαγωγή στην προβληματική του Domain Name, ΔΕΕ 1999, σ. 818, σημ. 22), έσπευσαν και κατοχύρωσαν στο όνομά τους γνωστές ονομασίες, όπως π.χ. η McDonalds, ως domain names με σκοπό να τα προσφέρουν αργότερα προς πώληση στους δικαιούχους έναντι αδρού τιμήματος, όπως και πράγματι συνέβη.
[...]
Στις περιπτώσεις που δεν θα πρόκειται για χρήση στις συναλλαγές ή δεν θα υπάρχει κίνδυνος σύγχυσης και ούτε θα αποδεικνύεται σκοπός ανταγωνισμού, προστασία μπορεί να επιτευχθεί με βάση τις διατάξεις του Αστικού Κώδικα για τις αδικοπραξίες και ειδικότερα τις ΑΚ 914 και 919. Η εκ προθέσεως κατοχύρωση ξένου σήματος ή ονόματος ως domain name με σκοπό να εμποδίσει τον δικαιούχο του να το χρησιμοποιήσει ως διεύθυνση στο διαδίκτυο ή να τον εξαναγκάσει να πληρώσει "λύτρα" για να το αποκτήσει, αποτελεί παράνομη επέμβαση στην επαγγελματική δραστηριότητά του με την έννοια της ΑΚ 914 ή άλλως αντίθετη προς τα χρηστά ήθη ενέργεια με την έννοια της ΑΚ 919. Το παράνομο και η αντίθεση στα χρηστά ήθη θα είναι βέβαια δυσκολότερο να καταδειχθούν στις περιπτώσεις συνωνυμίας, κατά τις οποίες ο domain grabber (κυβερνοσφετεριστής) θα μπορεί να επικαλεστεί το δικαίωμά του στο όνομα.​.
.
Ας πάμε και σε πιο πρόσφατες εμφανίσεις· στις Σημειώσεις για το μάθημα _Στοιχεία Δικαίου & Κυβερνοηθική_ (Ιανουάριος 2010) διαβάζουμε:
.Ιδιαίτερη περίπτωση κακόπιστης καταχώρισης διακριτικού γνωρίσματος τρίτου ως Domain name είναι το λεγόμενο _cybersquatting_ ή _domain_ _name_ _grabbing_ ή _name_ _napping_ ή _super_ _highway_ _piracy_ ή _κυβερνοσφετερισμός _ή _καταχρηστική καταχώριση __domain_ _name_.
Στην περίπτωση αυτή καταχωρείται κακόπιστα ως domain name το εμπορικό σήμα κάποιου άλλου με σκοπό όχι την οικονομική του εκμετάλλευση, αλλά είτε την πώλησή του στον δικαιούχο του, είτε την εκτροπή των χρηστών του διαδικτύου στο διαδικτυακό τόπο του κακόπιστου φορέα τού domain name, με σκοπό την παρεμπόδιση της επιχειρηματικής δραστηριότητας του ανταγωνιστή-δικαιούχου. Η πρακτική αυτή αποτελεί μορφή αθέμιτου ανταγωνισμού σύμφωνα με το Ν. 146/1914.​.
.
Τέλος, πολύ καλό συναφές ανάγνωσμα είναι και το ιστολόγημα Κυβερνοσφετερισμός (Cybersquatting) – Ένα πρόβλημα που εμφανίζεται ολοένα συχνότερα στην ελληνική νομολογία.


----------



## nickel (Oct 31, 2012)

Επειδή πήξαμε στην αγγλικούρα με τα τόσα _domain name_, ευκαιρία είναι να δούμε και την απόδοσή του. Στα παραπάνω υπάρχει και η ελληνική «ονομασία πεδίου» (σε ένα σημείο ξεχνιέται ο συντάκτης και την κάνει «επιπέδου»), που είναι από τις πιο άκυρες αποδόσεις. Οι αποδόσεις «ονομασία πεδίου» και η ελετοϊκή «ονομασία τομέα» (που είναι και η πιο διαδεδομένη) επηρεάζονται από τη χρήση του _domain_ με την έννοια του γνωστικού πεδίου ή της σφαίρας δραστηριότητας. Ωστόσο, στο διαδίκτυο το _domain_ είναι το αντίστοιχο της *επικράτειας*. Το άρθρο στη Βικιπαίδεια ξεκινάει με τον όρο «όνομα χώρου» και αυτή την απόδοση χρησιμοποιεί παντού, αλλά ο τίτλος πρέπει να καθορίστηκε από τις ανάγκες της πιάτσας, όπου επικρατεί η ζαβή απόδοση.

*domain name*
Διαδεδομένη απόδοση: *όνομα τομέα*
Προτεινόμενη απόδοση: *όνομα χώρου*


----------



## Zazula (Oct 31, 2012)

Α σόρι, νόμιζα ότι το θέμα είναι λυμένο. :) Πάμε λοιπόν με τη σφραγίδα του πλέον αρμοδίου, της ΕΕΤΤ (http://www.eett.gr/opencms/opencms/EETT/Glossary/A-D.html):

*Domain Name (Όνομα Χώρου)*
Ενα αλφαριθμητικό στοιχείο το οποίο εκχωρείται προς χρήση σε ένα φυσικό ή νομικό πρόσωπο με σκοπό τη χρήση, από το συγκεκριμένο πρόσωπο ή με τη συναίνεση του, πρωτοκόλλων ή υπηρεσιών του Διαδικτύου.


----------



## Earion (Oct 31, 2012)

Μια παρατήρηση όχι επί γλωσσικού, αλλά επί πραγματικού: αντιμετωπίζει άραγε η νομική σκέψη την περίπτωση να σφετερίζεται κάποιος την επωνυμία άλλου στον κυβερνοχώρο όχι προς ίδιον όφελος, αλλά με αποκλειστικό σκοπό να αποτρέψει τη χρήση της επωνυμίας ακριβώς από τον άλλο; Εννοώ το εξής παράδειγμα σε πολιτικό επίπεδο: Θα μπορούσα εγώ, ας πούμε, να κατοχυρώσω την κυβερνοεπωνυμία «Οικολόγοι» ή «Σοσιαλδημοκράτες» ή «Χριστιανοδημοκράτες» ως επωνυμία πολιτικής κίνησης, για να αποτρέψω κάθε άλλον να τη χρησιμοποιήσει.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 31, 2012)

Earion, η περίπτωση που αναφέρεις είναι (μεταξύ άλλων) αυτή που χαρακτηρίζει τον πολιτικό κυβερνοπαραβάτη.


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 31, 2012)

Αν και συνήθως με πιάνει μια αυτόματη αλλεργία σε μεταφραστικές αποδόσεις τέτοιου τύπου, ειδικά στις νέες τεχνολογίες, αυτή μπορώ να πω ότι μ' αρέσει πολύ και την βρίσκω εύστοχη.


----------



## Earion (Oct 31, 2012)

Απαντώ με βάση μόνο τα όσα διάβασα στην ανάρτησή σου, Ζάζουλα. Ο ορισμός του πολιτικού κυβερνοπαραβάτη που δίνεται εκεί καλύπτει δύο περιπτώσεις:

 (α) Όταν κάποιος κατοχυρώνει γνωστές επωνυμίες ή σήματα προκειμένου να *προσελκύσει *περισσότερους επισκέπτες, όταν δηλαδή επιδιώκει να σφετεριστεί για δικό του όφελος την καλή φήμη κάποιων άλλων.
 (β) Όταν κάποιος κατοχυρώνει το σήμα, την επωνυμία ή το όνομα τρίτου, ενώ πρεσβεύει τις ακριβώς αντίθετες ιδέες ή στόχους, προκειμένου να *εγκλωβίσει *τους πελάτες/επισκέπτες του πραγματικού φορέα του σήματος, επωνυμίας ή ονόματος.
Εγώ ρωτώ κάτι άλλο: Πώς αντιμετωπίζεται εκείνος που επιδιώκει να *αποκλείσει *έναν άλλον από τη χρήση ενός σήματος / ονόματος, και μάλιστα όταν το κάνει αυτό ως πολιτική πράξη, χωρίς πουθενά να διαπιστώνεται οικονομικό συμφέρον;

Να δώσω άλλο παράδειγμα: θα μπορούσα εγώ να κατοχυρώσω στον κυβερνοχώρο το σήμα «Εθνικιστικό Κόμμα Ελλάδος» ή «Κόμμα Αληθινών Ελλήνων», ως πολιτική πράξη, και συγκεκριμένα για να μην αφήσω εσένα να χρησιμοποιήσεις αυτά τα δύο, είτε γιατί δεν σε θεωρώ αληθινό «εθνικιστή» είτε γιατί δεν θέλω να υπάρχει πουθενά κανείς που να τα χρησιμοποιεί (και αυτό χωρίς ίχνος οικονομικού οφέλους);

Τα αμερικανικά δικαστήρια (απ' όσα διάβασα πιο πάνω) μου φαίνεται ότι αποφεύγουν να πάρουν θέση απέναντι σε τέτοιου είδους καθαρά πολιτικές πράξεις. Βιάζονται να ανακαλύψουν και το ελάχιστο ίχνος οικονομικής αξίας, ώστε να μπορέσουν να χαρακτηρίσουν την κάθε υπόθεση οικονομική και να θεμελιώσουν περίπτωση «χρησιμοποίησης στις συναλλαγές».

Θα περίμενα από τους νομικούς της παρέας μας ένα σχόλιο επ' αυτού.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 31, 2012)

Εάν υπάρχει ήδη κόμμα με τη συγκεκριμένη επωνυμία, δεν θα έχεις καμία τύχη στο εγχείρημά σου αυτό. Εάν τώρα δεν υπάρχει τέτοια επωνυμία, φυσικά και μπορείς να κάνεις ό,τι θέλεις (για παράδειγμα, κάποιος είχε κατοχυρώσει το wind.gr όταν δεν υπήρχε ακόμη η ομώνυμη εταιρία κινητής τηλεφωνίας· όταν προέκυψε η Wind από τη μετεξέλιξη της Telestet, δεν κινήθηκε εναντίον του κι απλώς πήρε το όνομα χώρου wind.com.gr). Ωστόσο, εάν δεν έχεις ενεργοποιήσει τον χώρο τότε προσφέρεις κάποιο πάτημα σε αυτόν που θέλει να σου τον πάρει (αντιγράφω από το ίδιο βιβλίο):

Στο σημείο αυτό πρέπει πάντως να τονισθεί ότι στο ελληνικό πεδίο «.gr» όλα τα παραπάνω προβλήματα πολλαπλής και καταχρηστικής κατοχύρωσης ονομασιών πεδίου έχουν παρουσιασθεί μόνον σποραδικά, καθώς η «απόφαση» της ΕΕΤΤ. απαγορεύει τη δέσμευση μίας ονομασίας πέραν των τεσσάρων μηνών. Μέσα στο χρονικό αυτό διάστημα η σχετική ονομασία οφείλει να «ενεργοποιηθεί», δηλαδή να συνδεθεί με μια λειτουργούσα ιστοσελίδα, άλλως ακυρώνεται.​


----------



## Rogerios (Nov 1, 2012)

Πέραν της επί της αρχής απέχθειάς μου για τη χρήση του προθέματος "κυβερνο-" με το συγκεκριμένο σημασιολογικό περιεχόμενο (ως απόδοση του "cyber" δηλαδή), δεν μπορώ να μην παρατηρήσω το πώς η (όλως φυσιολογική) απόλυτη κυριαρχία μίας γλώσσας στον τομέα της ορολογίας των μαζικώς χρησιμοποιούμενων τεχνολογιών μας οδηγεί (αναγκάζει; ) διαρκώς να κατασκευάζουμε όρους με τρόπους που αντιβαίνουν στην παράδοση, τις δομές και την πλαστικότητα (ή την έλλειψή της) της γλώσσας που χρησιμοποιούμε.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 1, 2012)

Ρογήρε, η θέση σου περί του προθήματος _κυβερνο-_ ταυτίζεται με αυτήν του ΚΕΕΟΝ: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?492-hacker-%CE%B5%CE%B9%CF%83%CE%B2%CE%BF%CE%BB%CE%AD%CE%B1%CF%82-(%CF%83%CF%85%CF%83%CF%84%CE%B7%CE%BC%CE%AC%CF%84%CF%89%CE%BD)-%CE%B4%CE%B9%CE%B1%CF%81%CF%81%CE%AE%CE%BA%CF%84%CE%B7%CF%82-(%CF%84%CE%BF%CF%85-%CE%BA%CF%85%CE%B2%CE%B5%CF%81%CE%BD%CE%BF%CF%87%CF%8E%CF%81%CE%BF%CF%85)-%CE%BA%CE%BD-%CF%87%CE%B1%CE%BA%CE%B5%CF%81%CE%AC%CF%82&p=163250&viewfull=1#post163250. Να το κοιτάξεις αυτό!


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 1, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Εάν υπάρχει ήδη κόμμα με τη συγκεκριμένη επωνυμία, δεν θα έχεις καμία τύχη στο εγχείρημά σου αυτό. Εάν τώρα δεν υπάρχει τέτοια επωνυμία, φυσικά και μπορείς να κάνεις ό,τι θέλεις (για παράδειγμα, κάποιος είχε κατοχυρώσει το wind.gr όταν δεν υπήρχε ακόμη η ομώνυμη εταιρία κινητής τηλεφωνίας· όταν προέκυψε η Wind από τη μετεξέλιξη της Telestet, δεν κινήθηκε εναντίον του κι απλώς πήρε το όνομα χώρου wind.com.gr). Ωστόσο, εάν δεν έχεις ενεργοποιήσει τον χώρο τότε προσφέρεις κάποιο πάτημα σε αυτόν που θέλει να σου τον πάρει (αντιγράφω από το ίδιο βιβλίο):
> 
> Στο σημείο αυτό πρέπει πάντως να τονισθεί ότι στο ελληνικό πεδίο «.gr» όλα τα παραπάνω προβλήματα πολλαπλής και καταχρηστικής κατοχύρωσης ονομασιών πεδίου έχουν παρουσιασθεί μόνον σποραδικά, καθώς η «απόφαση» της ΕΕΤΤ. απαγορεύει τη δέσμευση μίας ονομασίας πέραν των τεσσάρων μηνών. Μέσα στο χρονικό αυτό διάστημα η σχετική ονομασία οφείλει να «ενεργοποιηθεί», δηλαδή να συνδεθεί με μια λειτουργούσα ιστοσελίδα, άλλως ακυρώνεται.​



Όταν λένε "λειτουργούσα" τι ακριβώς εννούν. Ένα απλό "hi", φτάνει;


----------



## Zazula (Nov 1, 2012)

Πιθανότατα σε καλύπτει και μια στατική σελίδα με κάποια απλή περιγραφή του ιστοχώρου και στοιχεία επικοινωνίας. Σημειωτέον ότι η συγκεκριμένη πρόβλεψη δεν συμπεριλήφθηκε τελικά στο Ενιαίο Σχέδιο Αριθμοδότησης της ΕΕΤΤ (ενώ εγκαταλείφθηκε και η αρχή «ένα πρόσωπο — μία καταχώριση»), πράγμα που οι συγγραφείς του βιβλίου χαρακτηρίζουν «ηθελημένη παράλειψη» και «αλλαγή πλεύσης» από μέρους τής ΕΕΤΤ. Τέλος πάντων, όπως συμβαίνει συνήθως σε κάθε δικαστική διαμάχη, έτσι κι εδώ (ιδίως που το τοπίο είναι και ρευστό και θολό) το αβαντάζ το έχει ο ισχυρότερος και πλουσιότερος αντίδικος.


----------



## Nameless (Nov 4, 2012)

Εγώ ξέρω πως ο θείος μιας φίλης, ο Art McDonald, είχε ένα δίδυμο αδερφό, τον Bert McDonald, και ήταν κι οι δύο χειροπρακτικοί (σικ). Αυτοί λοιπόν, είχαν ένα κοινό site, το mcdonalds.com , κι όταν κάποιος τους προσέγγισε και τους είπε ότι είναι κυβερνοσφετεριστές και κυβερνοπαραβαίνουν, πολύ τους κακοφάνηκε. Τελικά πήραν τα λεφτά που τους έδωσαν και έσκασαν, και τώρα δε χρειάζονται σάητ, είναι στις Μπαχάμες.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 12, 2020)

*cyber-*

Δεν μου είχε ξανατύχει να έχω να μεταφράσω απανωτά όρους με cyber- (cyberbullying, cyberterrorism) οπότε, όπως κάνω συνήθως με όρους που δεν έχω ξαναπιάσει, είπα να το ψάξω λίγο και να δω τι ισχύει (και αν) με εμφανίσεις από κυβερνο-μπούλινγκ (άλλο πρόβλημα αυτό, με το μπούλινγκ) και την «κυβερνο-τρομοκρατία» που εύκολα παραπέμπει αλλού και άντε να την ξεμπλέκεις συνεχώς από την κυβερνητική τρομοκρατία, την τρομοκρατία από την κυβέρνηση (ούτε καν «της κυβέρνησης», αν θυμηθούμε το «τρομοκρατήστε τους τρομοκράτες»). Δεν είναι τυχαίο ότι και οι δυο αυτοί όροι έχουν αποδοθεί και αλλιώς (διαδικτυακός εκφοβισμός, ηλεκτρονική τρομοκρατία) και καταθέτω ως τεκμήριο της σημερινής κατάστασης των πραγμάτων σελίδα από το ηλεκτρονικό αγγλοελληνικό λεξικό Wordreference.

Το ότι ο όρος cyber- προέρχεται από τα ελληνικά και την επιστήμη της κυβερνητικής είναι προφανές ότι μας δημιουργεί πρόβλημα. Αναρωτιέμαι λοιπόν μήπως θα ήταν καλύτερο να αποδίδουμε το cyber- ως κυβερ(ο)-;


----------



## nickel (Jul 12, 2020)

Καλημέρα. Θα πρότεινα να μείνουμε στο _κυβερνο-_, που μια χαρά καθιερωμένο είναι και δεν γίνεται να αλλάξει τώρα. Οπότε: *κυβερνοεκφοβισμός*, *κυβερνοτρομοκρατία* κ.λπ. Αυτό δεν εμποδίζει να χρησιμοποιούμε παράλληλες αποδόσεις με _διαδικτυακός_ (εγώ επιδιώκω να αφήνω το _ηλεκτρονικός_ σε ειδικότερες χρήσεις).


----------



## anepipsogos (Jul 12, 2020)

Κατ’ αρχάς να επισημάνω ότι από το 2012, που χρονολογείται η εδώ συζήτηση, τα λεξικά έγιναν καταδεκτικότερα προς τον «κυβερνοσφετεριστή/κυβερνοσφετερισμό» (βλ. π.χ. Χρηστικό Ακαδημίας/ ΜΗΛΝΕΓ)

Ως προς τον τιθέμενο προβληματισμό με το cyber-, ομολογώ δεν διαβλέπω πώς προκαλεί πρόβλημα η γενεαλογία του από τον Wiener (Cybernetics, 1948) και βέβαια την απώτερη ελληνική «Κυβερνητική». Ήδη είναι καλό πιστεύω που έχουμε εναλλακτικές αποδόσεις και με το διαδικτυακός/ηλεκτρονικός όπου αισθανόμαστε ασφυκτικά με το κυβερνο- (βλέπω επί τη ευκαιρία και «κυβερνοτραμπουκισμός» για το cyberbullying)

Η πρόταση απόδοσης «cyber- ως κυβερ(ο)-» αισθάνομαι ότι παρακάμπτει απρόσφορα το κυβερνο-, υποκαθιστώντας το με κάτι απροσδιόριστο, επιχειρώντας εξ υπαρχής ορολογική επανεκκίνηση με όλως άλλο α΄ συνθετικό...

ΥΓ. ο όρος «κυβερνο-τρομοκρατία» νομίζω πως δεν χρειάζεται «ξέμπλεγμα»: δεν έχω διαπιστώσει να συγχέεται με την «κυβερνητική τρομοκρατία»


----------

